# Salt Fork Dam??



## I_WALL_I (Apr 27, 2006)

Truck driver from Plainfield just came to my work and said the dam was getting ready to fail...any reports from over there? I think these rumours fly whenever we get rain/flooding like this.. Did find out that Wills Creek is now in our campground lake... hope it leaves my catfish, bass and crappie there!! Anybody hear anything??


----------



## ostbucks98 (Apr 14, 2004)

I heard something either last year or the year before on here about the damn having problems.Dont know if it was rumor or what?


----------



## Spaniel235 (Jun 19, 2005)

ODNR fixed it 2years ago....hope it's not going again....


----------



## Procraft (Apr 8, 2006)

The previous dam repair was in 2005 - 6 years ago. No reports in the Cambridge newspaper so think the rumor is false.


----------



## Ruminator (Apr 6, 2004)

Wow, its been six years already?! Time is going by much too quickly!

You'd think the dam should still be OK.


----------

